# Devani hope I spelled it right?



## Daniel (29/10/16)

I feel for the poor animals experiencing this why is it every time we have this festival animals suffer. I know because they have hearing five times more sensitive to humans. Just now I could hear them going ape shit after being subjected to this power balls.... What is this shit?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (29/10/16)

Daniel said:


> I feel for the poor animals experiencing this why is it every time we have this festival animals suffer. I know because they have hearing five times more sensitive to humans. Just now I could hear them going ape shit after being subjected to this power balls.... What is this shit?


Did you perhaps mean Diwali or Deepavali, Hindu festival of lights?
power balls? sounds like you might be confused with that noisy Pokemon crew, running around with their cellphones catching imaginary nonsense.


----------



## Cobrali (29/10/16)

Both my dogs went hysterical after the Diwali fireworks but luckily they calmed down. Seems like today's fireworks were much louder than I had experienced before..


----------



## boxerulez (30/10/16)

Or it was just closer.


I think a lot of it falls upon how your animals are raised.

From a young age my dogs are subjected to loud bangs. Gunshots etc. Part of their training. They are after all part of the family and there to protect you. 

Should they run away scared if someone fires off shots/there are fireworks around 


or stand their ground?



Not one of my dogs have ever been intimidated by Fireworks or thunderstorms.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KZOR (31/10/16)

@boxerulez 
Feel the same way as you m8. My dogs get more vigilant with louder noises.
Don't see the point in having a dog in South Africa that gets scared easily. My dog even chases fireworks set off at the local beach.
I want my family and myself to feel safer with them around and that's how it's meant to be.
Rest of the dogs serve a ornamental purpose and of course there is nothing wrong with that, just not for me.


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/16)

Firework and lightning don't bother my animals at all, our smallest dog will actually run outside and bark back at the lightning during a storm. We had a cat that chased fireworks, and kids on bicycles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/11/16)

The dogs here on the "_Flats_" are so used to gunfire that when fireworks go off their bark sounds like a "voetsek jou n@#$%"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

